# Handynummer in Email? Abzocke?



## Held (17 Juni 2012)

Hey na wie gehts dir?
*zwinker*hier hast du mal meine neue nr 0176-xxx kannst mir ja auch ne sims schicken ob die e-mail angekommen ist...
g steven

Ich kenne einen steven, ist die nr abzocke?

[Modedit by Hippo: Nummer unkenntlich gemacht da nicht sicher ist ob es nicht eine "normale" Nummer ist]


----------



## Hippo (17 Juni 2012)

Ruf seine alte Rufnummer an oder schick ihm eine Mail wenn Du dieser SMS nicht traust.
Tellows kennt die Nummer zumindest nicht.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Juni 2012)

Ruf den Steven auf der alten Nummer an oder geh in eine Telefonzelle. Da dann die Rufnummer anrufen und sehen, wer rangeht. Wenn es abzocke ist, dann ist es ein Anuf ohne dich weiter zu schädigen, bis auf den minimal eingesetzten Telefonzellenbeitrag. Die können ja dann die Telekom mit Abnahnrechnungen beglücken


----------

